# Lidl- cheaper in Ireland than germany!



## Smokeygirl (2 Sep 2005)

In Lidl this week there are nordic walking sticks.
They are 9.99 euro at home and 12.95 euro in germany.
Shock!!!!


----------



## Carpenter (2 Sep 2005)

I bought a pair of the similar "trekking poles" there this week for €9.99 as you say.  They are good quality and fantastic value.  I purchased them having "scaled"  Mount Leinster using a borrowed stick some weeks ago!  To be recommended.....


----------



## ClubMan (2 Sep 2005)

Rip-off Germany!


----------



## DrMoriarty (2 Sep 2005)

...sedentary Spain?

[broken link removed]
[broken link removed] in Spain
[broken link removed] in Ireland


----------

